# Leading Edge Companies Indianapolis, IN



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Does any one have any info or experience with this company?

We received a call from them and they seem legit. The pricing is good but I can't really find any info other than the FLUFF they put out themselves.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I can say that a few years ago we did some work for them. Mostly some inspections and a couple of initials. Never had a lot of volume but they did pay good. Also back then we just had to email the invoice and photos and that was it.


----------



## SRT-Diesel (Aug 1, 2013)

They payed good and on time. Just never any volume and they are still in the dark ages of technology. All pics and such sent over in a zip file by email.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I think we will run a few for them and see how it goes. I really don't want aloe of volume as I am planning my escape from this Alcatraz.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I saw the movie, they didn't make it.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I saw the movie, they didn't make it.


Lmfao I think we need a bigger Boat!:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I saw the movie, they didn't make it.


That's what I'm afraid of but if I can replace one of my large clients with a couple of small ones I can kind of oick and choose. My large clients pretty much just want you to take all or nothing. Right now I don't need ANY nationals but who knows what tomorrow will bring?

My best broker just moved some guy into her house and she is already getting sketchy. I'm paranoid I guess but I like to know that we have Income coming in.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm reading quite a few stories lately from NGs going thru the same thing I experienced with the big boys years ago, and some of it makes me shudder. This winter has been slow for us in some states and worse in others, and I am still more than happy to sit in the office using the time to figure out how to make a new dollar rather than go thru that bad romance again. 
I have guys I've known for a long time that I can tell it is time for them to move on to something else. I've taken break even jobs (at best) sometimes just to keep folks busy. That didn't do much except delay the inevitable. I keep the P&P clients that pay us for every invoice, but I no longer look for new ones. They are like the crazy ex girlfriend that screams "You better remember the good times cause you'll never find anyone better than me!"
We're 3 1/2 weeks away from $125+ initial yard services, shirt sleeve weather and maybe some ground that doesn't feel like pudding.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> My best broker just moved some guy into her house and she is already getting sketchy. I'm paranoid I guess but I like to know that we have Income coming in.


An unfamiliar bra in the glovebox of her car and maybe a trojan in the ashtray should resolve that issue. Even JG Wentworth knows it's your money.


----------

